# Steam Juicer vs Juice Extractor



## gfrank07 (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm making my first batch of cherry wine and I figured I'd invest in a juice extractor to ease the beginning process. I read somewhere that a steam juicer will actually kill some of the enzymes in the fruit. Is this true? I decided to go with a GE 800 watt Juice extractor while understanding that I will have to take the stones out of the cherries before use. Any thoughts?


----------



## Tom (Jun 18, 2010)

I would rather add whole frozen fruit to the primary then just juice them. 
I however also steam them. One big advantage is once you have steam juice you can store it in "mason" jars and use at MY leisure. Since you need so much fruit to make 6 gallons (30# or more) you may not be able to get enough at one time.
Juicers are very messu as well. There is still good pulp that
you can use


----------



## BobF (Jun 18, 2010)

Once you steam juice, you'll never go back!


----------



## Tom (Jun 18, 2010)

I second THAT !


----------



## gfrank07 (Jun 18, 2010)

Good thing I kept the receipt. Hopefully I can find a steam juicer!


----------



## IQwine (Jun 18, 2010)

Love my steam juicer... Tom recomended it... 

make sure U find a Stainless Steel model.


----------



## bigabyte (Jun 18, 2010)

I had never even heard of a steam juicer until now.

I love this place.


----------



## IQwine (Jun 18, 2010)

*Some to consider ............*

http://www.amazon.com/Mehu-Liisa-Liter-Stainless-Steel-Juicer/dp/B000SSU6V2/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1276880116&sr=8-4

http://www.amazon.com/Back-Basics-N12-Stainless-Juicer/dp/B0007XSO4O/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1276880116&sr=8-3

http://www.amazon.com/Norpro-624-Juicer-Steamer/dp/B0002IBQL2/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1276880116&sr=8-6


----------



## gfrank07 (Jun 18, 2010)

Right now all I can afford is the aluminum model. Is this bad for wine making? Or should I wait till I'm making more than just one-gallon recipes to purchase the stainless steel model?


----------



## BobF (Jun 18, 2010)

gfrank07 said:


> Right now all I can afford is the aluminum model. Is this bad for wine making? Or should I wait till I'm making more than just one-gallon recipes to purchase the stainless steel model?


 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001KB9KCW/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Is the one I ordered from Amazon. No complaints at all - $79.99!!!


----------



## ashappar (Jun 18, 2010)

I have that one also, nice steamer.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jun 19, 2010)

BobF said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001KB9KCW/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> 
> Is the one I ordered from Amazon. No complaints at all - $79.99!!!



I was looking at that very one. Just need to decide if I'm going to get it.


----------



## Tom (Jun 19, 2010)

I'll decide for you
GET ONE


----------



## Tom (Jun 19, 2010)

gfrank07 said:


> Right now all I can afford is the aluminum model. Is this bad for wine making? Or should I wait till I'm making more than just one-gallon recipes to purchase the stainless steel model?


I question the durability when heated for a long time. Also, the acids in the fruit will pit alum. It will be harder to clean compared to stainless. Wait till you have more $$ and get the SS


----------



## BobF (Jun 19, 2010)

Tom said:


> I question the durability when heated for a long time. Also, the acids in the fruit will pit alum. It will be harder to clean compared to stainless. Wait till you have more $$ and get the SS


 
The link I posted above is a stainless model.


----------



## Tom (Jun 19, 2010)

Yes I know. It was for gfrank07 post #9


----------



## BobF (Jun 19, 2010)

Tom said:


> Yes I know. It was for gfrank07 post #9


 
I knew you knew. I just wanted make sure gfrank knew ;-)


----------



## gfrank07 (Jun 19, 2010)

Yep, now i know!


----------



## BobF (Jun 19, 2010)

gfrank07 said:


> Yep, now i know!


 
Quite the fun house, aren't we?


----------



## IQwine (Jun 19, 2010)

who's on first???


----------



## Tom (Jun 19, 2010)

IQwine said:


> who's on first???



YEP !
I'm with you...


----------

